# Issues recording in Tvheadend



## SH1986 (Aug 1, 2016)

Hello,

I have some problems with my recordings in Tvheadend (Installed from port).

I original made this topic in Tvheadend's own forum -> https://tvheadend.org/boards/5/topics/21805 But without any luck.

So my question is, does anyone else have problems with recordings in Tvheadend?

Best Regards
Soren


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 1, 2016)

Here is a recent thread regarding TV tuner stuff.
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/56045/


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 1, 2016)

What is your OTA device? I see Silicone Labs Si2168 from your other thread.


----------



## SH1986 (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi Phishfry,

Correct, my OTA device is a PCTV tripleStick 292e (Si2168 Chip), but i have tried with an EyeTV Hybrid stick and HDHOMERUN, but still the recordings are broken. Streaming to Kodi or VLC works perfectly and the same with time shifting. I don't know if i need some special options appended to webcamd? But since my HDHOMERUN gives same result, i can't see this would help 

I'm using an Intel NUC (NUC6i5SYH) with SSD for OS and second HDD for storage, both using UFS filesystem.

Both webcamd and tvheadend is installed using pkg, but tried from ports as well.

So any suggestions would be great 

Best Regards
Soren


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 5, 2016)

Which version are you using ? I had a lot of trouble with tvh in the past and now found a pretty good and stable version. I'm using HTS Tvheadend 4.1-2130~g55fec0f . Ports still using 4.0.8 which is very old


----------



## SH1986 (Aug 7, 2016)

Hello Sebastian,

I'm using HTS Tvheadend 4.1-v4.1 I managed to change the Makefile from the 4.0.8 port version. How did you get that version? And how did you managed to compile on freebsd? I had a pretty hard time compiling 4.1-v4.1 on freebsd.

//Soren


----------



## cyke (Aug 7, 2016)

It would be awesome if you could share how to compile a recent 4.1 version on freebsd.

regards
Christian


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 5, 2016)

Hey cyke SH1986, 
I was not able to compile tvh on freeebsd . I'm using bhyve with linux :/  . My problem at the moment is the following.

http://ffmpeg.gusari.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=3092

Maybe someone have an idea how to solve this problem.

What I did to get there .


git clone https://github.com/tvheadend/tvheadend.git

Installed a bunch of pkg files.

From pkg info :

```
root@tvh:/ # pkg info
bash-4.3.46_1                  The GNU Project's Bourne Again SHell
binutils-2.25.1_3,1            GNU binary tools
bzip2-1.0.6_1                  Block-sorting file compressor
ca_root_nss-3.26               Root certificate bundle from the Mozilla Project
cmake-3.5.2_1                  Cross-platform Makefile generator
cmake-modules-3.5.2            Modules and Templates for CMake
curl-7.50.1                    Non-interactive tool to get files from FTP, GOPHER, HTTP(S) servers
cvsps-2.1_2                    Create patchset information from CVS
expat-2.1.1_2                  XML 1.0 parser written in C
gcc-4.8.5_2                    GNU Compiler Collection 4.8
gcc-ecj-4.5                    Eclipse Java Compiler used to build GCC Java
gcc5-5.4.0                     GNU Compiler Collection 5
gettext-0.19.8.1               GNU gettext meta package
gettext-runtime-0.19.8.1       GNU gettext runtime libraries and programs
gettext-tools-0.19.8.1         GNU gettext development and translation tools
git-2.9.0                      Distributed source code management tool
gmake-4.2.1                    GNU version of 'make' utility
gmp-5.1.3_3                    Free library for arbitrary precision arithmetic
gzip-1.8                       Compression utility designed to be a replacement for compress
indexinfo-0.2.4                Utility to regenerate the GNU info page index
jsoncpp-1.7.2_1                JSON reader and writer library for C++
libarchive-3.2.1,1             Library to create and read several streaming archive formats
libffi-3.2.1                   Foreign Function Interface
libidn-1.33_1                  Internationalized Domain Names command line tool
liblz4-131                     LZ4 compression library, lossless and very fast
lzo2-2.09                      Portable speedy, lossless data compression library
mpc-1.0.3                      Library of complex numbers with arbitrarily high precision
mpfr-3.1.4                     Library for multiple-precision floating-point computations
p5-Authen-SASL-2.16_1          Perl5 module for SASL authentication
p5-Digest-HMAC-1.03_1          Perl5 interface to HMAC Message-Digest Algorithms
p5-Error-0.17024               Error/exception handling in object-oriented programming style
p5-GSSAPI-0.28_1               Perl extension providing access to the GSSAPIv2 library
p5-IO-Socket-IP-0.37           Drop-in replacement for IO::Socket::INET supporting IPv4 and IPv6
p5-IO-Socket-SSL-2.029         Perl5 interface to SSL sockets
p5-Mozilla-CA-20160104         Perl extension for Mozilla CA cert bundle in PEM format
p5-Net-SMTP-SSL-1.03           SSL support for Net::SMTP
p5-Net-SSLeay-1.74             Perl5 interface to SSL
p5-Socket-2.021                Networking constants and support functions
perl5-5.20.3_15                Practical Extraction and Report Language
pkg-1.8.7_1                    Package manager
pkgconf-0.9.12_1               Utility to help to configure compiler and linker flags
python-2.7_2,2                 The "meta-port" for the default version of Python interpreter
python2-2_3                    The "meta-port" for version 2 of the Python interpreter
python27-2.7.12                Interpreted object-oriented programming language
vim-lite-7.4.1832              Improved version of the vi editor (lite package)
wget-1.18                      Retrieve files from the Net via HTTP(S) and FTP
```


I know that this should not be done, but we have to . Compile script are written without bsd compatibility .

ln -s /usr/local/bin/bash /bin/bash


cd tvheadend

gmake install clean ...


----------

